# Spring Fling White Bass Tournament 5/2/15



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

OK so we waited and waited and now the time is right. The whites are for sure back in town on the South side. Confirmed it my self. Tourney gonna be an odd one. Since its just us 2coolers and not a professional high end one. Number of contestant is small. Money to pay for nessesity like weight in site is gonna cut a lot into the prize money. I want 100% entry fee to be returned to the winner are winners. At this time minimum is 12 boat for tourney to be lagit. Weight in will be held on a small stretch of sandy beach on the East Northeast shore line of Pine Island so no cost paying for a weight in site. So wear your shorts. Beach or anchor your boat and come on in. Exact location will be given later this weekend. Prize of as now is 1st prize only $400 hundred dollar value guided fishing trip with guide LLA plus $200 hundred dollar cash to cover tips or to upgrade fishing trip. If more cotestant sign up then there might be a 2nd and third prize. Please give me a I am in or a maybe I am in on this post to give everyone an idea if the tourney gonna be a good to go. Entry fee still $50 per boat. Largest white bass fish pot $10 per boat. Boats are allowed as many people boat is rated to carry. Rules to be posted later.
My spelling check does'nt work so please excuse for miss spelling.


----------



## Jthompson (May 22, 2011)

Bruce I'm a probably. I will know for sure by this weekend.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in Bruce, looking forward to it!


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Putting a crew together weather permitting as always. When is start time and also what's the earliest we can weigh in?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

GENERAL TOURNAMENT RULES

Spring Fling White Bass Tournament 5-2-2015
ã€€
. SPORTSMAN SHIP - Any contestant who display poor sportsmanship or violate local, state or federal law is subject to disqualification.

. SAFETY - Safe boat conduct must be observed at all times. Coast Guard approved life vest recommended to be worn anytime outboard motor is in plane. Drunkenness on the part of any contestant will not be tolerated.

. TOURNAMENT DATE - Scheduled date is May 2nd , 2015. Tournament may be cancel or reschedule due to lack of contestant or due to inclement weather.

. ELIGIBILITY - Each contestant must hold a valid Texas fishing license. Boat must comply with all state boating regulations.

. REGISTRATION & WEIGH IN SITE - Lake Livingston State Park. Weight in will be held on Pine Island. Exact location will be posted before tourney date. Anyone wish not to get out of their boat can request a valet service ( will cost you 5 fish) LOL!!! I will retrieve the fish from your boat and weight it for you if you request.

. REGISTRATION - Registration will be at 6:00am till 8:00am the morning of the tournament. I will be present near the fish cleaning table at Livingston State Park to collect entrÃ©e fees and hand out receipt. Boat and live well will not be checked prior to take off. All captain will need to obtain a ribbon from me and tie to their boat to help me identified and keep track of fishing activity
.
. FEES - $50 per boat. $10 per boat BIG white bass fish pot.

. TEAMS - 2 person or as many as boat is rated to carry. 

. TOURNAMENT HOURS - Tournament start at 6:00am meaning you pay you start and end promptly at 3pm. All teams must be at weigh in site by 3pm.

. SCORING - Scoring will be based on the weight in pounds and ounces. Fish will be measure on a flat board. Fish must be 10 inches to be weighed. Fish presented less than 10 inches will be disqualified. Only 10 fish per team will be weighed. All decisions made by judge or judges are final.

. LAUNCH SITES - Contestant may trailer boats to any landing on Lake Livingston, but fishing hours and weigh in time must be observe.

. WEIGH IN - Each team to present 10 heaviest white bass fish for best stringer first prize.

. FISH - All fish must have red gills, clear eyes, and fit for the table.

. EQUIPTMENT & LAKE - Fish must be taken by rod and reel only. Live or artificial bait is permitted. Trolling is allowed but please keep your distance from boat who are slabbing. Fish must be caught on the tournament lake, on tournament date, and during tournament hours. Dams, rivers, and creeks is not consider as body of water approved for tournament. All must stayed within the main lake and subject to the same fishing conditions as all other contestant. Bank fishing is not allowed.

. GUIDE - Hiring a guide is not allowed.

. Prize - First Place: Guided fishing trip by guide Lake Livingston Adventures and $200 cash. Second and third place prize only exist depends on number of contestant enter.

TIES - In the Event of a tie, One largest fish will be pick from heaviest 10 fish stringer weighed and determine winner. If ties is still not broken then second largest fish will be combine with first largest fish to determine winner, and will continued in that manner un till all winning decision is reached. If decision still not reach then all tied contestant will draw a straw. Shortest straw win.

. CHEATERS - Will be shot on site then use as chum.

Bruce Van Nguyen will not be held responsible for any accidents.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

OK guys if I don't get the require number of I am in by Thursday. I'm gonna have no choice but to assume that not many are interested and will have to cancel this tourney.

yesterday catch 2 limit



Here's a picture of the strecth of beach on Pine Island where the wieght in gonna happen. This is a great idea because anyone who wish to bserve the weight in but are not a contestan can pull right in and anchor just feet from the beach. Good thing is no one gets charge and no one needs to drive there car any where.If you look carefull there's a family in the far end enjoying the beach,so its safe. Water depth all the way to the beach is perfect for beaching boat.



My son enjoying the sandy beach. Water is perfect for cooling down. So come on in.



Right where the boat icon is about where the strecth of beach is with gps


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

My son has agreed to work me into his schedule this weekend... Tournament or not, we'll be out there.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Same Here Bruce!

My nephew canceled his house warming party Saturday and I will most likely be fishing this weekend. I want to find some striper, but don't mind spending a little time chasing whites!

Count me in if you need me...


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry Bruce I don't get that far south unless I fish with Loy. Next time maybe you can do weigh in at a location we could trailer to. Thanks for putting together it should be a great time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jthompson (May 22, 2011)

We are in Bruce if the tournament happens. Got two four year olds ready to fish.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Bruce my wife and I are in.........See U Saturday !!!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

AlwaysLate ( Bubba Denton says his family is in )


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

wont make it. busy for the next 2 weekends


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

so is it on or off? we are excited if it is...H


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

ok I have one more boat that is in ?? is this tournament on?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

So here's what i've decided to do,since its predicted to be a very beutifull weekend and and the minimum 12 boat needed to enter was not met. I will be at the state park to collect entree fees. If we get less than 8 boat 100% money will be returned to contestant. KEEP YOUR RECIEPT i don't remember faces very well. If 8 boat or more enter it will be a $400 dollar value guided fishing trip plus what ever money collected from boat number nine,ten,11 etc... or flat out just the guided trip and no money if only 8 boat enter. At this point there will only be one prize and big fish pot. Big fish pot only exist if contestants enter. Anyone wish to call after sign in hours to confirm status of contest can do so call me at ph# 932-273-9183. All rule,regulation,check in time,weight in time,and location still remain the same.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Come on boys lets see what you got

















I mean mens :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::brew2: i know you guys hid money from the wife some where lets get out before the termite gets it.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

I will be out there brite & early see you there! Come on out fellas this can be a lot of fun!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Correction my Phone # 832-273-9183


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Guy's I have no way of proving to you that the prize is already paid for and is still good and waitting for you guys to take it tomorrow. If anyone can not take my word for it please do not participate in the tourney tomorrow. I ask LLA for a gift certificate so it can be handed to the winner,but unfortunately they do not have gift certificates. Right now is a very busy time for LLA so getting a phone call/text message confirmation from LLA may not happen right away tomorrow. I will contact LLA after the tourney about the winning and LLA will return my call when ever they get a chance. So be patient,and Thank You very much guys for participating,and good luck!!!

Here's an old comment made by LLA.

Looking forward to taking the winner of the tournament! Thanks Bruce! 
__________________
www.lakelivingstonadventures.com


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

If my 8 year old grandson can be my partner we will enter. I realize that it would be embarrassing for some if he won . He is not a 2/cool member


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

GBird said:


> If my 8 year old grandson can be my partner we will enter. I realize that it would be embarrassing for some if he won . He is not a 2/cool member


Yes sir Mr.GBird. You and your grandson is more than welcome to participate. You will make and awseome team.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Before I say anything,I just wanna say Thankyou to everyone that came out to the Spring Fling tournament. It would not be a successfull tournament without each and every one of you. The group was small but a very delightfull group of people.

So here's the lucky team that won first place prize. Congradulation Mr Northern Fisherman. You gonna learn some valuable technique on how to catch from LLA. I'm not bull chitting the proof is here. After the tournament was over,it was our turn to fish. Using what I've learn frrom LLA we did well.

This striper half my son body. Shoulda measure him,Dang!!!





Here's the delightfull group of people



and the score board. Every team weighted their 10 fish. Wish I had a trophy for each of those kids.



Here's a few contestant and their boats


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

GBird said:


> If my 8 year old grandson can be my partner we will enter. I realize that it would be embarrassing for some if he won . He is not a 2/cool member


Mr. G you already came out a winner today just by taking your grand son fishing and participating in the tourney. Thankyou very much.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Bruce, thanks for all off your hard work for putting on this tournament. And yes it was good to be on the water for a beautiful day with my youngest Grandson, Audie. We came in 3rd if I read the board correctly which was only about 2 and one half ounches out of first place when weighing 10 fish. Now that is pretty close competition. I only missed the big fish by 1.6 ounches. When we got home we had 21 whites and a 19 inch striper to clean for Audies family to grill, yelp he took home the meat. So thanks again and it was nice to meet some more 2/coolers. At one time I counted 43 boats in one area around the island, but that is what happens on a beautiful spring day on Livingston.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats Northern Fisherman!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

GBird said:


> Bruce, thanks for all off your hard work for putting on this tournament. And yes it was good to be on the water for a beautiful day with my youngest Grandson, Audie. We came in 3rd if I read the board correctly which was only about 2 and one half ounches out of first place when weighing 10 fish. Now that is pretty close competition
> 
> MR.G you came out second. I came home look at the pics on rglide09 and he had elevan fish in the weighting box. I must of miss counted. It would of put him way back in weight. You were pretty close to win .


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Well done Bruce! We enjoyed being a part of it. Congrats to Northern Fisherman and crew. We'll have to make this an annual event!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Winning team. Thankyou very much guys. I will contact LLA tonight as they are very busy with this weekend guides.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes thanks Bruce you really did it up out there and we had a great time. Thanks to all !!!
Annual event sounds great!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> GBird said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce, thanks for all off your hard work for putting on this tournament. And yes it was good to be on the water for a beautiful day with my youngest Grandson, Audie. We came in 3rd if I read the board correctly which was only about 2 and one half ounches out of first place when weighing 10 fish. Now that is pretty close competition
> ...


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats on the successful tournament!

It looks like you knocked it outta the park! We wanted to enter but the striper were calling our name this weekend! It was great fishing close by you to close out the day!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats to the winners. 
Good job on a successful tourney Bruce.
Sure wish we could have fished it but this date was not in the cards for us. 
Maybe next time.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great job Bruce 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for everything you did Bruce !! We had a blast !!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Just saw the bucket also 11 fish in the bucket. Honest mistake for sure.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dirt Daddy said:


> Just saw the bucket also 11 fish in the bucket. Honest mistake for sure.


ouch! it's true.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry about the miscount on the fish, I thought both of us counted them! It had been a long day. Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

rglide09 said:


> I'm so sorry about the miscount on the fish, I thought both of us counted them! It had been a long day. Congratulations to the winners!


It's OK rgglide. It was fun watching them boys sweating it out. Your score was hard to beat all the way till the end. Thankyou very much for participating. Without everyone effort to participate this tourney might of cease to exist.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

That very true, honest mistake and loads of fun by all..!!! I can wait till the next one !! See yall on the water DD


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bruce, from everything I have seen on this thread you are to be commended for hosting a fine tournament. Hopefully some of your investment can be used in future ones.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

True that WBFisher....I cant wait for the next 2Cool WB tournament....


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

It was a fun day to get to fish this tournament with my 8 year old grandson, Audie and after the dust settled we finished 2 nd. Next year he will be 9 with another years experience behind him, you just never know, y'all might go ahead and start sharpening your hooks now. LOL.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

GBird said:


> It was a fun day to get to fish this tournament with my 8 year old grandson, Audie and after the dust settled we finished 2 nd. Next year he will be 9 with another years experience behind him, you just never know, y'all might go ahead and start sharpening your hooks now. LOL.


Gbird I will have a trophy waitting for your grand son next year. Hopefully more will join and there will be a second and third place prize.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll be there next year and promise to count the fish correctly! LOL Lesson learned this time but still had fun.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Next year.......what's wrong with another one this year 

I'm in..............................


----------



## joe.heiman (Mar 16, 2015)

If another one happens this yr I am in.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Bruce, from everything I have seen on this thread you are to be commended for hosting a fine tournament. Hopefully some of your investment can be used in future ones.


Whitebassfisher, Smiles on everyone faces is all I need. It's worth every penny of my investment. Specially smiles on them kids faces,priceless.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

I almost forgot to give Phillip from RSRlures.com a special thanks for providing us with some really good and smoking hot slabs!!! I believe that they were a part of that days success and Phillip was very helpful and generous.


----------

